# VK - Rabox Mini - VCIGO - VGOD ELITE RDA & More



## Gizmo (8/11/17)

New Stock:
Sigelei Fuchai Vcigo K2 175W RDA Kit (LIMITED STOCK)
Aspire Athos Coils
VGOD Elite RDA
Smoant Rabox Mini
Vaporesso Revenger X
Vaporesso NRG Tank Mini
------------------------------
GT8 Coils (RESTOCK)
GT4 Coils (RESTOCK)
Dead Rabbit RDA (RESTOCK)
Penguin SE (RESTOCK)
iJust S Coils (RESTOCK)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

Gizmo said:


> New Stock:
> Sigelei Fuchai Vcigo K2 175W RDA Kit (LIMITED STOCK)
> Aspire Athos Coils
> VGOD Elite RDA
> ...


I never pulled the trigger on the Rabox, and now they have brought out an even more garish version... Just to tempt me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

